
Software engineer detained at JFK, given test to prove he's an engineer - andrewfromx
http://mashable.com/2017/02/28/software-engineer-jfk-detained-questioning/
======
pinar747
I am utterly speechless. I would completely fail if this was asked of me after
traveling 23+ hours and jetlagged and not to mention being unprepared.
Software Engineers in the Bay Area are given weeks to prepare for questions
like balancing a BST.

------
cJ0th
That's just unbelievable! Until the last line of the article I was expecting
it to be satire but apparently it is not.

